

Former NSA Director Says Terrorists Love Using Gmail - jhonovich
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/15/former-nsa-and-cia-director-says-terrorists-love-using-gmail/

======
jhonovich
So evidently capturing the 99.99999999% of non terrorist gmails is ok because
of this?

